# Farbkonfigurator



## 12XU (2. September 2010)

Wie schon im Relaunch-Thema geschrieben haben ich aus paar Quellcode-Altlaste einen  Farbkonfigurator gebastelt. 

Einfach den Link folgen: http://www.iscape.de/nicolai/index.php

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich noch Farbfelder für die Streben und die Decals einbauen.

Viel Spaß damit W


----------



## acmatze (2. September 2010)

coole sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (2. September 2010)

sehr geil!


----------



## de´ AK77 (2. September 2010)

Hammergeil!!!


----------



## softbiker (3. September 2010)

Ich muss schon sagen. Das ist eine geile Sache.


----------



## thunder666 (3. September 2010)

Genau so etwas hat gefehlt. Geil!


----------



## c_w (3. September 2010)

Ne einfache Möglichkeit, die von RAL Farben anzuklicken wäre noch sehr kuhl!

Saubere Sache


----------



## Morti (3. September 2010)

sehr geil 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (3. September 2010)

Biete das im Endzustand mal dem Kalle an. Vielleicht gibt's einen Rahmen frei Haus...


----------



## marco2 (3. September 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt nen Rahmen bestelle, bist Du schuld!
Total schön!


----------



## 12XU (4. September 2010)

Marco Du liebäugelst doch eh schon mit einem neuen AM  

Vielleicht geht noch was die Woche ... ?!

Bis bald W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (6. September 2010)

Ich bin begeistert! Kommt wie gerufen, da ich mein
 altes Bass neu pulvern lassen wollte und noch sehr unentschlossen war, bezüglich der Farbe.
Vielen Dank, für die Mühe.


----------



## 12XU (6. September 2010)

Super das der Konfi so gut ankommt. Danke!

Das mit den RAL-Farben ist für eine Goodwill-Aktion zu aufwendig, aber für einen groben Überblick ist es, so wie jetzt ganz in Ordnung. 

Man bräuchte noch einen komplett weiß lackierten Rahmen als Vorlage, dann könnte man auch Lackierungen besser darstellen. 

Bis dann und viel Spass!! 
W


----------



## sluette (6. September 2010)

super sache, hut ab.
tip für die ganzen ral-farben freaks, wer eine halbwegs brauchbare software zur bildbearbeitung hat (Gimp, etc.) kann doch einfach mit dem pipetten tool den farbcode von der nicolai tabelle ablesen und in dem farbkonfigurator eingeben. ist nicht sonderlich komfortabel aber hilft weiter.


----------



## MO_Thor (8. September 2010)

AAAaaaaah, was fürn schickes Spielzeug....ich hab grade 20min meiner Mittagspause damit verbracht, Farben zusammenzustellen.

Zufrieden bin ich mit meinem Ergebnis immer noch nicht


----------



## Simbl (8. September 2010)

Gefällt mir, habs eben erst entdeckt


----------



## dreamdeep (8. September 2010)

Spitzen Sache, vor allem dass man jetzt alle Teile einzeln auswählen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (8. September 2010)

Das macht mehr Spazz als irgendwas. Sowas von genial


----------



## BOSTAD (9. September 2010)

Geil Danke.. endlich!!


----------



## 13bike13 (11. September 2010)

1a!!!!! Cooles Tool!!!

Danke
kann mir endlich vorstellen wie die farben am Rahmen aussehen!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (12. September 2010)

klasse! macht die entscheidung für ein farbschema aber nicht einfacher


----------



## 13bike13 (12. September 2010)

Stimmt!
Vor lauter schöner Zusammenstellungen weiß man überhaupt nicht mehr was man nehmen soll


----------



## Astray (19. September 2010)

Hallo,
auch von meiner Seite herzlichsten Dank für den Farbkonfigurator. Hat mir sehr geholfen bei der Auswahl der Farbe für mein neues Helius AC.
Für alle, die die Nicolaifarben auswählen wollen, gibt es auf folgender Seite eine Farbtabelle für die Zuordnung von RAL Farbe zu Html Farbcode: http://www.itler.net/2009/11/farbtabelle-ral-cmyk-html-hexcode-rgb/

Viel Spaß beim Konfigurieren.

Gruß,
Astray


----------



## c_w (3. Oktober 2010)

Gibts irgendwo ne sinnvolle Zuordnung von den englischen Namen, die Nicolai im Ordergenerator verwendet, zu RAL Namen oder Codes oder sonstwas?
Gibt's die Farbtabelle von Nicolai noch?


----------



## 12XU (14. Oktober 2010)

^^ In den Manuals stehen teilweise die Übersetzung ... siehe http://www.nicolai.net/files/50-federweg-he-am-2010.pdf ... pulvern lassen sich, so viel ich weiß, alle RAL-Farben.

Gruß
W


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Oktober 2010)

Geile Sache !!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den RAL wäre sicher ein dicker Bonus, aber auch so coole Idee und Umsetzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12XU (15. Oktober 2010)

@ all ^^ Danke, Danke

Wen es interessiert, der Konfi ist ein Relikt aus der Zeit als wir so was ähnliches wie  Spreadshirt.de aufziehen wollten - die gab es zu der Zeit noch gar nicht!

Kurz danach platzte die Internetblase ... Projekt eingestampft ... außerdem konnte sich keiner so richtig vorstellen, daß man damit Geld verdienen kann ... haha


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Oktober 2010)

coole Sache...aber was passiert beim drücken auf Abschicken????

Bzw. wie kann ich die ausgewählte Kombination jemandem schicken, oder für mich abspeichern???


----------



## 12XU (24. Oktober 2010)

^^Abschick-Button ist überflüssig ... habe ich jetzt auskommentiert ... 
"Abspeicher-Funktion" ist eine gute Idee, ... vielleicht baut das ja Fa. Nicolai in ihren offiziellen Farbkonfi ein ...

Grüße
W


----------



## nuts (6. November 2010)

ist in jedem Fall ein sehr wertvolles Tool um bei n über k Möglichkeiten (Das sollte man eigentlich mal ausrechnen...) überhaupt eine Entscheidung treffen zu können. Aber eigentlich ist's ziemlich Wurst, weil 90% der Farben einfach schön sind


----------



## c_w (6. November 2010)

Wie waer's mit ner Ramdom Funktion ;-)
Das wäre die Erweiterung zur Rahmenbestellung, bevor der Rahmen und die Geo offiziell vorgestellt sind.. "Jungs, sucht mir doch mal ne schöne Farbkombi aus!"


----------



## tmac111 (9. November 2010)

Super Tool, super Umsetzung. Was kann man den tun, damit man die Palette der verfügbaren Rahmen noch erweitern kann?

Stelle mir sowas für ein Ion St Rahmen vor ;-)

Für eventuelle Hilfe stehe ich auch gern zur Verfügung...


----------



## 12XU (9. November 2010)

^^ Kommt sicher alles mit dem offiziellen Nicolai-Farb-Konfi. 

Da da das  Tool eine Eigenentwicklung von Nicolai sein wird, kann ich auch nicht mehr dazu sagen ... wenn es so sein wird wie die Rahmen wirds nicht schlecht  ...

Viele Grüße
w


----------



## Bartenwal (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo 12XU,
vielen Dank für den Kofigurator, ich verwende ihn gerade täglich, komme aber zu keinem eindeutigen Ergebnis. Vielleicht könntest Du noch eine Gabel nebst Steuersatz einbauen?
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2011)

perfekt doppel ¨


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schraubereddie (17. Februar 2011)

Zu später Stunde mal meine Designs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









ACHTUNG: GULF Farben stimmen nicht mit den RAL Tönen überein und wurden modifiziert!!!


----------



## Bacara (17. Februar 2011)

Des Gulf Design hat irgendwie was


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. Februar 2011)

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss.

Das sind keine RAL Töne.

Ich habe die Farben zwar aus der Nicolai Liste genommen, musste Sie aber etwas zurecht drehen.

Gruss TOm


----------



## BOSTAD (17. Februar 2011)

Wie lustig eddie, hatte das 3. Auto auch mal als Vorlage für meine Farbauswahl.
Wollte allerdings immer ein Bike was zu meinen lieblings Kicks passt.





Nur leider gibt es diese Marmorierung so nicht bei Nicolai.


----------



## Schraubereddie (17. Februar 2011)

Dann must Du RAW bestellen und zu einem Lackierer deines Vertrauens gehen.

So um die 250 Euro dürfte es dann aber werden. ;-)

Für Dich Spezial Nicolai DR SHOE 555 in  LOVE


----------



## softbiker (7. März 2011)

So ich finde dass hier ja echt ein Wahnsinns-Tool.
Umso mehr bin ich enttäuscht dass die Konkurrenz mal wieder weit vorne ist.
Wenn ich auf die Liteville-HP schaue, dann kann ich mir dort die entsprechenden Farbvarianten alle ansehen. Und das mit einem Cursor-Klick durch die RAL-Palette.

Warum bekommt dass Nicolai nicht gebacken? 
Also dass gehört für mich auch zu Innovation, und da können se sich mal ne echte Scheibe abschneiden. Da kann man sogar Felgen und Gabel-Farbe mit experimentieren.

Also Jungs hier besteht dringend Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (7. März 2011)

Finde ich auch schade, aber um sich aus der Sache etwas positives zu ziehen: Man wird überrascht wie es dann in "echt" aussieht. 
Hier herrscht Nachholbedarf! Ich dachte ja immer man würde wenigstens eine Zeichnung bekommen, generiert aus dem Ordergenerator.


----------



## 12XU (7. März 2011)

Stimmt der Liteville Konfigurator ist schon sehr schick - schöne Flash-App.

Der Nicolai-Farbkonfi hier aus dem Thread war ja nur eine Spassaktion - dafür war er ja schon recht passabel (ich stell das mal so in den Raum ). Leider musste ich alle zwei Wochen, dass Temp-Verzeichnis per Hand löschen. Vielleicht schreibe ich ja noch mal ein Script, dann stell ich ihn wieder online.

Wie gesagt - Nicolai plant auch so ein Tool. 

Schöne Grüße
W


----------



## sluette (11. März 2011)

tja, sehr schade. jetzt wo ich das ding gebrauchen könnte...


----------



## wildbiker (11. März 2011)

Wieso, bei mir gehts.. http://www.iscape.de/nicolai/picker.php


----------



## sluette (12. März 2011)

ja richtig, das ist aber ein irgendwie ein alter stand bei dem die RAL töne noch nicht angegeben sind. versuche mal den link ganz vorne im thread, der ist tot. naja, aber besser als gar nix...


----------



## 12XU (12. März 2011)

Die Anwendung läuft wieder - viel Spass und viele Grüße W


----------



## nox_ (12. März 2011)

bzgl. Cache Dir.:
Warum speicherst du die Dateien nicht in Ordner mit dem jeweiligen Datum.

Bei Aufruf des Scripts checkt er kurz ob ein Ordner mit Datum != heute(oder gestern) vorhanden ist und löscht ihn gegebenenfalls.

nur als anregung.


----------



## 12XU (12. März 2011)

@nox ... so in etwa 

if((time() - filemtime($path . $item)) > $ageallowed) 
         unlink($path . $item);


----------



## nox_ (12. März 2011)

ich bin ja weit davon entfernt experte zu sein, aber..

Das problem bei dieser lösung wäre halt, dass immer alle dateien durchgecheckt werden.
=> mehr Script-Laufzeit


----------



## 12XU (12. März 2011)

Hallo Nox, genau das machen die zwei Zeilen Code - habe ich schon eingebaut ... als nächstes kommt der Pay-Pal-Spende-Button


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mdk187? (8. November 2011)

nicolai hat jetzt einen Farbkonfigurator auf der Homepage. Guckt mal unter nicolai.net unter dem Order Generator


----------

